# Cider is one year old



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

It was Cider's first Birthday yesterday. He had a nice new hair cut and we treated him with a pork rowhide and a liver-peanutbutter cupcake


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Cider! Sounds like you had a fab day! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Bini! Cider has grown up beautifully, belated birthday wishes, glad you had a lovely day:best_wishes:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cider :bday:
looking very smart in his neck tie x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Cider! You are so handsome


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy birthday Cider xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cider :bday: have a great day xxxxxx


----------



## egeller624 (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous!

Happy birthday Cider


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cider, a year old already. My that has gone quick.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Cider is just gorgeous! :bday: Happy birthday Cider! :bday:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wow, that went quick, can remember you coming on as a newbie with Cider. such a fab name. Happy Birthday Cider! arty2::bday:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww!!! Happy Birthday Cider....wow time flies...I remember him as a baby too!!! and now my Lady will be 2 in September! wowzer!! all these adorable babies growing up.....tear.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

aww thank you everybody for the lovely comments. Yes, they grow up way too fast, but they are still as cuddly and soft


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cider! Wow you have beautiful eyes. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh where has this year gone... I can remember when we were all on sharing Puppy photos - Betty is one next week
Cider has grown in to a great looking dog.
it's nice to 'hear'from you again x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

How handsome is he ?


----------



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

arty2: Happy Birthday Cider!

It's so neat to see baby Cider underneath and how he's grown!


----------

